# Craft books in the Giveaway Forum



## featherbottoms (May 28, 2005)

Up in the giveaway forum I've just posted several craft books and one on Tatting. I'm going to draw a winner on Saturday so there's not a lot of time. 

Giveaways - Homesteading Today

Take care and have fun everyone.

Deb.

xposted in CFs.


----------

